

Mark Zuckerberg interviewed on CBS 60 Minutes Sunday About Being 23 Years Old - vlad
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/01/10/60minutes/main3697442.shtml

======
icky
Being 23 years old is a neat trick, but you can only do it once.

~~~
vlad
I've done it every day for a year once.

